# Annual Collegiate Spring Steelhead Classic



## Gabe Nyblad (Mar 14, 2002)

Fellow Anglers,

Anyone that attends college or is an alumnus of a college and enjoys steelhead fishing this thread pertains to you. Its getting that time of year to start preparing for the 7th annual spring steelhead outing/tourney. I know lots of you have already heard of or have attended the outing in the past, but I figured Id put up the post to invite anyone who hasnt heard of it. I also wanted to give everyone enough time to put the date on there calendar and start recruiting anglers from your school, so that there might be a school that will give us at WMU a little competition. Weve decided that it would be a great idea to invite alumni this year. I figured it would be great to here some old college stories from some experienced anglers, possibly network for future career opportunities, learn new/old fishing techniques and hey maybe we could even learn a thing or two from them. :lol: 
I'm just trying to get a jump start on putting together the 7th annual spring steelhead classic. I've already talked to people from many different schools, but thought I'd throw it out there for anyone that hasn't heard. I'm from WMU and we are having a spring steelhead outing/tourney up around the north western rivers the weekend of April 1st and 2nd (camp out Saturday night and fish the tourney on Sunday). It is basically a chance for fellow anglers to meet each other, swap stories, laughs, get away from the college and work seen for a weekend and do some fishing. There will be food, drinks, t-shirts, and some great prizes given out. So if you go to college or are a alumnus and this may be something you are interested in, shoot me an email at [email protected] (underscore between Gabe and Nyblad), or give me a call at 616-889-2584 and I can give you a better description and answer any of your questions. Also if this is something you may be interested in sponsoring, it would be great, we advertise on our website, at the tourney and on the tourney t-shirts. The last tourney had about 65 guys/gals from 11 different schools and it was a blast. We had some great prizes given out and even better memories and friendships made. Contact me ASAP if you are interested, so I can get things organized. 

Thanks, and tight lines
Gabe 
__________________


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

Will fish actually be measured this year, or will a winner be declared just to keep up traditions? How does the Alumni division work? Do we fish with current students or are we in our own division? I may have to ressurect the old guides from NMU and put the hurt on you little ladies. We had one helluva crew up there and I am willing to put my money where my mouth is with a sidepot for MEASURED and properly CALCULATED fish if your interested. Please fill is in with details as I and a few others are interested.


----------



## Gabe Nyblad (Mar 14, 2002)

Fish will definitely be measured and properly calculated this year. Im not sher when you participated in the past, but were more organized now. A winner will be declared by total inches and we WILL keep up the tradition of WMU dominating the other schools:lol: . Our students are great anglers and I have faith that well have some superb alumni joining us. Were still deciding how we want to coordinate the alumni division. But, I anticipate you will be fishing with current students. You should resurrect the old guides from NMU because we could use a little competition. Its been a while since NMU made their presence known in the steelhead classic. Shoot me an email and Ill give you better details.


----------



## steelbakk (Apr 21, 2005)

Dear fellow CMU anglers, In ragards to my buddy Gabe; we can all see WMU needs to be resurrected from their reign. I think in years past it has been the lack of competition that has upheld WMU winning ways. It was just last spring, when I personally lost by inches and gave several schools a taste of what CMU will bring to the table this year. But I cant do it alone, and need help from my fellow CMU anglers. If anyone is interested you can contact Gabe Nyblad for my contact information"[email protected]", or email me at [email protected]. I also am interested in starting a CMU fishing club and need a core group of guys to help get things started. So steelhead fisherman or just an outdoor fanatic, drop me email and lets bring the trophy home this year.
Looking forward to hearing from you all...
Luke Bakker


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Gabe,

I hate to bring it, but GVSU had a pretty suite group of anglers in the late 90's early 00's and I am pretty sure GVSUKUSH and I could represent!

What Rivers? Also wear is the weigh in? Is it catch and keep only? So am assume three fish is the limit per man if it is catch and keep?

Thanks Fritz


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

I think we may need some conferences like GLIAC, MAC, and Big 10:lol: . Correct me if I am wrong but in the past it has always been measure and report on your own honor. I think for a proper tournament to be had it should be a catch and keep for eveyone to see at a weigh in or measuring ceremony. That way there will not be any "assumed" winners like what has happened the last few years. This will be my first time in the event but I am planning on participating. Will Boats be allowed? 

Fred and Steve- NMU vs. GVSU now thats a matchup I am looking forward to. Last time I met GVSU on the battlefield I ended up with 3 broken ribs and a bloody lung. I have some revenge waiting for you guys!:lol:


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Rat Fink said:


> I think we may need some conferences like GLIAC, MAC, and Big 10:lol: . Correct me if I am wrong but in the past it has always been measure and report on your own honor. I think for a proper tournament to be had it should be a catch and keep for eveyone to see at a weigh in or measuring ceremony. That way there will not be any "assumed" winners like what has happened the last few years. This will be my first time in the event but I am planning on participating. Will Boats be allowed?
> 
> Fred and Steve- NMU vs. GVSU now thats a matchup I am looking forward to. Last time I met GVSU on the battlefield I ended up with 3 broken ribs and a bloody lung. I have some revenge waiting for you guys!:lol:


That teaches you to show up on our home turf! Got your ass handed to you, just like the GVSU Football team did, your flash backs were painful.


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

Steelheadfred said:


> That teaches you to show up on our home turf! Got your ass handed to you, just like the GVSU Football team did, your flash backs were painful.


That is the truth. You guys were national champs that year. The best part about this tournament is that at the end of the day we can all toast each other with a crisp cold Labatt Blue, unless one of you GVSU guys sends me to the hospital again.:lol: 

This will be a really fun event and now that alumni are included it will certainly spark much more interest than before. Gotta love a little friendly rivalry. I just wanna know who will win the GLIAC Steelheader of the week award? The competition is down the next 2 weeks with Fritz outta town.


----------



## steelbakk (Apr 21, 2005)

Rat Fink said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but in the past it has always been measure and report on your own honor. I think for a proper tournament to be had it should be a catch and keep for eveyone to see at a weigh in or measuring ceremony.
> 
> Could this have been put any better, I know some guys dont like keeping steelhead(including me), but I dont think one day, three fish per person is going to hurt anyone. We could determine the actual winner, and check for hook markes in the belly:lol:  :yikes: . GVSU, NMU, WMU, FSU, I think everyone is in trouble...J/K...:lol:


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

Unless your willing to put impartial observers armed with a measuring device and a digi camera with each fisherman then a catch and keep is the only way to do it legitimately. Ever watch the Fly Fishing masters on TV? That is the only way a C&R tournament can be run. I know that is very impractical in this situation. 

I dont mind keeping fish on certain rivers but others I typically dont. I already know what river I would fish and It wouldnt bother me one bit about keeping 3, 32 inch plus hens out of it. I wonder if a clipped fish only tournament would work? Kinda like a restricted buck tag.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

steelbakk said:


> Dear fellow CMU anglers, In ragards to my buddy Gabe; we can all see WMU needs to be resurrected from their reign. I think in years past it has been the lack of competition that has upheld WMU winning ways. It was just last spring, when I personally lost by inches and gave several schools a taste of what CMU will bring to the table this year. But I cant do it alone, and need help from my fellow CMU anglers. If anyone is interested you can contact Gabe Nyblad for my contact information"[email protected]", or email me at [email protected]. I also am interested in starting a CMU fishing club and need a core group of guys to help get things started. So steelhead fisherman or just an outdoor fanatic, drop me email and lets bring the trophy home this year.
> Looking forward to hearing from you all...
> Luke Bakker


I'm sure it would be an unfair advantage for CMU Alum. seeing how I think I spent more time in Trout Hall then in my own dorm room:evil:


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Can you make Trades?

If Kush does not get first pick of holes I might be willing to part with him for a dozen fresh bags, and a bag yar? If he gets the run he wants, I will have to keep the team in tact.

Do you have to present your diploma at weigh in also?


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Hmm, I am not technically an alumini as I haven' actually graduated from anywhere. But I did attend State for 2 years... does that count? I would be interested.


----------



## Jimbo Johnson (Jan 16, 2004)

If anyone from MSU or its alumni are interested in the tournament, let me know. We are putting together a squad for the tournament. My email is [email protected]. 

Thanks,
Casey Green
aka Jimbo Johnson


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> Can you make Trades?
> 
> If Kush does not get first pick of holes I might be willing to part with him for a dozen fresh bags, and a bag yar? If he gets the run he wants, I will have to keep the team in tact.


Always knew you were a sellout!:lol:


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

Oh boy, sounds like this spring will be a blast as usual. Look out, FSU is going to come down hard on you guys!

From my past experiance at the tourneys, you have to have at least one person from a different school fishing with you. The night before the tourny at the bonfire Gabe tries to group everyone up with someone they might want to fish with so you can figure out your gameplan, carpool etc.

See you guys there!


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

gomer said:


> From my past experiance at the tourneys, you have to have at least one person from a different school fishing with you. The night before the tourny at the bonfire Gabe tries to group everyone up with someone they might want to fish with so you can figure out your gameplan, carpool etc.


I nominate a Stelmon/Steelheadfred team. :evilsmile


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I'll take Ben, since I know I can out fish him LOL!:lol:


----------



## silversides (Aug 16, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> I'll take Ben, since I know I can out fish him LOL!:lol:


The trash talking has officially started. TSS, deep down we both know I was taking it easy on you guys back in November so you wouldn't feel ashamed to have a novice steelheader showing ya how its done, lol! 

I think its time for GRCC to establish its name atop the angling institutions of Michigan... with a one man team(maybe 2)!

On a side note, its good to see that we might have a shot at the fish before they all hit the gravel, unlike years past.

Ben


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

Maybe we should have a community college team. I go to Lansing Community College.


----------



## pelagic1 (Feb 5, 2006)

silversides said:


> its good to see that we might have a shot at the fish before they all hit the gravel, unlike years past.


Sounds good to me too vander - it might eliminate the need for the next quote



steelbakk said:


> We could determine the actual winner, and check for hook markes in the belly


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

So, what's the date on this anyway? I've been so busy shooting that I haven't fished in months. It'll be good to have a reason to get out.


----------



## Quack_head (Oct 11, 2005)

We've got a few guys from LSSU that should make it down, i believe that billy emailed you. Youve got some serious competition now.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

pelagic1,

that shopping cart looks awful familiar...:lol: could it be the one Ben and I "happened" upon in a meijers parking lot before venturing out on the pier... ?:shhh: 


I smell a Bulldog victory!



TSS Caddis,

It it is the first sunday in April.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Northern's team of steelhead-starved UP rail-masters will be heading below the bridge, to where there are a few more fish and alot more fisherman!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Rat Fink said:


> I nominate a Stelmon/Steelheadfred team. :evilsmile


Dustin, you may take a seat in the corner!!!!!!!!!!!!........:lol:


----------



## pelagic1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Gomer, 

yes that is the infamous shopping cart. i dont know where it came from  other than that ben unloaded it from the "ecosystem" early one morning. it works good but it must have been a reject because it needs a serious front end alignment. some offroad tires would help too.

I have to agree - Ferris is looking strong


----------



## CHUCK n BUCK (Apr 6, 2004)

It looks like you guys have a great time!! Count me in this year!! CMU


----------



## Gabe Nyblad (Mar 14, 2002)

Ive put together an in-depth explanation of the Spring Steelhead Classic and posted it on our clubs website. I encourage anyone who is interested in participating to check it out. Let me know what your thoughts are ASAP, so I can plan accordingly for Food/ Beverages, T-shirts, etc. Im going to be on spring break in Colorado fishing and skiing for the next week and internet will probably be limited. So I wont be able to respond to any emails until I get back. Looking forward to hear back and see you all soon!!

The link is: http://www.rso.wmich.edu/anglers/springtourneyinfo06.htm

WMU Fishing Club President
Gabe Nyblad


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

Everything sounds good except there was nothing in the rules to stop someone from raking the gravel and claiming snagged fish. That is kind of a disturbing. Sight fishing and gravel raking is a cheap way to win something like this. Fortunately it is in very early april and there shouldn't be too many fish on the gravel yet. But I'm sure the gravel rakers will find a way.


----------



## steelbakk (Apr 21, 2005)

Hmmmmm??? I am a little confused, Who in the hell would be raking gravel in this kind of tournament...:lol: :rant:


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

Not me Luke, I'm a float guy. I know I will not enter. For 40 bucks I can get into some decent tourneys and have a chance to win some good coin. I didnt know it was that expensive to be in something that is supposed to be all about having fun and creating new friendships. Why spend 40 bucks just to get hosed by some gravel rippers? If I wanted to get screwed I can think of a much better use for my money:lol:.


----------



## steelbakk (Apr 21, 2005)

For $40 bucks I think you could literally get screwed:lol: ...Anyhow, lets not take this out of context!!! Hope fishing has been good for ya and well see you on the big river this weekend..


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

I think that me and my lil bro might be game, he's from CMU and I'm from WMU, Competiton is the only way we get along...Not really we have a great time. But I will talk to him and see if we can get a idea or something!!!:coolgleam


----------



## Spoon3234 (Jun 26, 2002)

Whoever's in charge of the GVSU team put me down to represent. The rest of you prepare to have your @$$es handed to you. 

muhahahahahaha


----------



## steelbakk (Apr 21, 2005)

ON NO.....Looks like this is the begginning of it all. All the trash talking that is:lol: .....It's looking like some tough competition this year for all the Michigan Colleges. MSU, CMU, FSU and GVSU are all looking like improved schools. Sorry to say though, it's looking like CMU is just going to be to strong this year. Western be prepared to step down from your thrown :lol: I cant wait for the fun weekend to fish-drink and most importantly be around a bunch of guys that like to fish!!!!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Let me start off by saying that this tourney is a great idea. I've looked forward to it since last april. However, there are a few things that concern me about this years tourney. 

I think to make this tourney the most fair possible any person wanting to enter a fish should keep there fish. How do we know that a pic took of a fish is not a fish snagged off a redd which would be very cheap. Yes, someone might keep a snagged fish but then we could determine hook marks and if someone really wants to take the chance of getting busted, that's up to them. 

Alot of us know each other and I think if someone was to snag or line a fish and enter it into the tourney, there friend would keep quiet. The prizes were pretty big last year and I am sure some people will do that just to win.. 

I feel the only way to make this tourney the most fair would be to keep all legal fish you want to enter and measure the fish at the weigh in like other tourney. 

As far as I am concerned, if there is possibilities of people raking fish off of gravel, i'd rather just give 5 bucks for some beer and keep the 25 for other stuff I need in the future. 30 bucks for a college student is a ton of money. I could pay my heating bill with that money, lol

Another thing I see a problem is what if a college has 30 people out fishing compared to another school who might have 3. Of coarse the college with 30 people will win. I think either all the inches should be divided up by how many people fish or the school should have 3-5 representatives announced before the tourney of who will enter there fish for the school division.


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

Stelmon wrote:


> I think to make this tourney the most fair possible any person wanting to enter a fish should keep there fish. How do we know that a pic took of a fish is not a fish snagged off a redd which would be very cheap. Yes, someone might keep a snagged fish but then we could determine hook marks and if someone really wants to take the chance of getting busted, that's up to them.


Here's how I look at it, If people are going to snag, let them-they have what's coming to them. Even if the person won something, it will even out in the end. I am an advocate of catch and release unless the angler wants to eat or give the fish to someone who will enjoy it. If it won't be eaten let it go to spawn and be caught another day!!!!! Don't get me wrong though, I keep fish too.

The honor system is good enough for me as I am there just to catch fish, that is my real prize, the memory of the fight. I won third in the fall tournament this year and the rod was one awesomely sweet bonus though I know we put money down, but there's quite a bit that goes into this great event. Anyway, we all can tell from pictures if it is an accurate measurement of the fish even if they are holding it out (I hate that, be proud of the actual size of the fish, don't try to make it look bigger because when a good fisherman sees it- the only person they are kidding are themselves! That is not intended to anyone in particular just those who do that- sorry for the tangent!!)

Now I like the idea of dividing the inches by the number of anglers from the school kinda like the average inches per school win the bragging rights. I and 4 other guys are coming from Lawrence Technological Univ. over near D-Town and we are no match for the teams that have a ton of guys. Good idea'er Stelmon. As I said earlier though, I'm there to catch fish and have fun so either way it works!

Have a Good One,

Trev


----------



## Gabe Nyblad (Mar 14, 2002)

Ive just returned from an awesome week of fishing and skiing in Colorado and now back to reality of school, student organizations, work, and steely fishing. Ill try to upload a one of the pics from CO fishing. 
I like the input given from everyone. As I stated, the rules and regulations will be determined on the tournament weekend. So, I like to hear thoughts from other anglers as to how you think we should run it. 
First of all no matter how we set things up, not everyone will be happy. Ill try to run the event so as many people as possible enjoy themselves and make it as fair as possible. I like the idea of dividing # of inches by anglers, but that also presents a problem because a few schools may have just a couple total anglers who are all excellent and another may have a lot of anglers and some of which have only been steely fishing a few times, but are learning. What weve done in the past was took the average # of anglers per school and let that many anglers per school count there fish. We will have to see attendance #s and adjust the rules accordingly. 
As far as people complaining and making a big deal about the cost let me break it down for you. First of all were going to have a ton of great food this year. Ordinary dinner=minimum $10. Second we provide a nice tourney t-shirt, typical fishing T minimum= $10. Third, all the beer you can drink, I dont know about you guys but I can spend over $30 at a bar on a cheap night. Fourth, the top prizes available are all worth around $300 up to $800 and then the amount of prizes that are worth more than $30 is huge. Fifth, some of the proceeds are going to some great non-profit organizations. Lastly, the amount of time and effort if takes to organize, recruit sponsors, design t-shirts, and everything else is incredible. Now Im not trying to rip anyone off. I could take the time spent on organizing the tourney and spend it on a # of different things, but Ive met some incredible fisherman and built relationships that will last a life time through the event and that alone is worth putting the time and effort into organizing this event.
As I mentioned earlier, I like to hear every ones thoughts, but if youre going to criticize the event, please think about what youre saying before you make short minded statements. 
Looking forward to see everyone and if you could let me know how many people will be joining you as well as shirt size ASAP it will help us organize the tourney. 

Tight Lines,
Gabe Nyblad







[/IMG]


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice Bow Gabe!

Glad you broke it down like that, I feel it is very reasonable for what we get!

Later,

Trev


----------

